# A Few From Yesterday's Air Show



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

My favorites so far.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

three more.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Beautiful stuff, especially the "breaking the sound barrier" shot. Rich


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Good pics.

They were allowed to break the sound barrier?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice pictures. I was hoping someone from this forum would go to the show and post some. You did a great job. The B24 and B17 banked over are my favorites.


----------



## sand dollar (Jun 26, 2006)

Wanted to go but the weather scared me off. Used to be able to sit in my back yard and watch the air show. Great pic's.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

great pictures thanks for sharing em...............


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Very good work. I wanted to go but knew my 70-300 just wouldn't be enough to do any good. I particularly like the one with the flames behind the tents. What was that anyway? It looks like napalm. What lens were you using?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Ray. I like 'em.
Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

is that what he's done, broken the sound barrier? boy that's a great photo, first time i've seen anything like that. you must have been running fast to get that one. thanks Ray! 

each one of these photos has appeal for me. great work!.

rosesm


----------

